# Tractor Garage - Bexley - April 2012



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Apr 24, 2012)

Not quite rural in location, but I don't really know where to put this one to be honest.
Anywho, was out for a wander with a mate and ended up stumbling across this little place - it's a bit odd, has lots of tyres and looks pretty much untouched other than a small sand barrier that had been setup to stop undesirables loading scrap into their vans  

Not really too much to say about it to be honest, was a fun little find for a Sunday potter though.
We also tried to get into what looked like an abandonned rail building, to be greeting by the sound of buzzing generators - so sadly no pictures of that place as it seemed a little dodgy...

TYRES! WOOOOOOOO










Some kind of machine that I can never remember the name of, possibly a hopper? BAH, i'm a city boy.





Levers





The most beaten up skip i've ever seen





Sadly, we couldn't get any burgers.





There were a couple of these big freight contrainers about - some had little shelving and work stations in them, which I can't say i've seen before 









Cylindrical things - Maybe some tractor heads can help me out here 





Into the main garage area now





Hard hat





Phone camera = Glorious amounts of focus....





CLOODS





Anyway, that wasn't very interesting, but it's documented I suppose. 

We also found this on our travels, near an oddly dipped bit of grass with a bevel around it, turns out there used to be a Boules club there


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2012)

Interesting,thanks for sharing.


----------



## theheap (May 15, 2012)

What the hell. I live in Bexley and have never seen this before. Any chance of a location fella? Me and the dog might just have a wonder over there..


----------



## the|td4 (May 16, 2012)

Those are air filters by the look of it. 

Cool pics man love old machinery and the like. Surprised nobody tried to roll along in a tractor tyre... always good for mucky fun.


----------



## old git (May 16, 2012)

the|td4 said:


> Those are air filters by the look of it.
> 
> Cool pics man love old machinery and the like. Surprised nobody tried to roll along in a tractor tyre... always good for mucky fun.



Machine in pic 3 is a mobile sand screener.


----------

